# HS parents: How much $ do you spend?



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

We will begin our homeschooling journey on Monday. My DS's last day of public school was Dec 20th. We are going tomorrow to buy his curriculum from the local homeschool store. :dance: 

And after looking through tons of curriculum choices and noticing how expensive some are... I'm wondering, how much do you normally spend per year, per child on their curriculum?

Also, for us who have more than one child to homeschool -- do you buy curriculums that you can use again & again with your other children? I'm guessing that would help cut expenses... right? My DD will be ready for kingergarten work in the fall so I'm trying to keep that in mind. 

Thanks for sharing.

~Ashley


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I spend less than what school lunch would cost yearly per child....I buy textbooks thru half.com, workbooks thru bookcloseouts.com and was a member of edhelper.com

There is a ton of free stuff on the web...


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I have just started homeschooling this year I bought the AO Lifepacs, but I htink next year I will go computer lessons for my son. My daughter is fine with a unit type curculum but my son is more able to keep on task on the computer. I plan to keep his lessons for her and then resell them we photocopy the tests so the book stay clean. This way I only spend once for each year. I also pick up books at sales and from friends who are getting rid of them I got some great art and history books from my Mum. I would say that I spent les than $500 this year and have learned a lot about what to buy and not buy! It is a learning experience!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

With only one student, I am very reluctant to spend a lot of money on books that I will be able to use onlly once. I buy lots of stuff used and tend to go with field guides/primary sources instead of textbooks for science and history. And of course, the library is our friend!

With everything, I usually spend less than $300 per year. I know homeschoolers on both ends of the spectrum though. One family spends around $700 per child, buying school in a box from one publisher and all the suggested trimmings. Another family has a tight budget and get most of their books from the free table at local HS and library book sales.

One suggestion, for those consumable workbooks that don't require huge amounts of writing, I slit the long side of one of those clear plastic page protectors and slide it over the workbook page. I then have dd use a fine point dry erase marker to write her answers on the protective cover. After I check her work, we erase and move the protective sheet to the next page.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

about $300 at the beginning of the year for the bulk of my supplies. then I spend $75 per month on activites, supplies for experiments, pens, stickers, whatever we need.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

When I was homeschooling 4, about $1000 a year, and that included memberships to the local science museum and zoo passes.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

In the early years of our home schooling, we spent several thousand per year on all the children, but we bought curriculum that was re-used for subsequent children. Now, we spend about $100 a year on additional workbooks for the early grades, and maybe $300 a year on supplies. We also take a vacation (about $1000) per year that includes educational activitities like the Denver Mint, zoos, museums, etc.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I spend between $600 and $800 a year, depending on the year, usually closer to $600, a couple years were only $400, I liked those years. I buy combined curricula, reusable books and used to copy a lot of things, but found that copy costs were almost as high as just purchasing the workbooks. In the spring, after I test my children, I decide what is working and what needs to change. Then I assemble a list of needed items, make a spreadsheet of the items, the suppliers and the costs new. Then I start haunting the used curriculum and discount sites. I usually need about $1000 - $1500 worth for a year, then I start whittling it down. I can usually get what I need for right at 60% new price for everything (including what I can't find discounted.) Then August first, what ever is left in my list is purchased new.

For scheduling, I schedule books as they come in. It really cuts down on the block of time to set it up at the beginning of the year.

I have five children in 4 grades.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We spend very little. About $150 per year on the 10 year old but since our 16 yr old Dual Enrolls now, we have to buy his books (the tuition and fees are FREE!).....so for him it is about $600 per year. Look at your public library and ask everyone you know for "give away" magazines and books. We get most of our books and magazines free from friends who are giving them away. Good luck


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Our annual budget for home education is $1200 (for two students), but that includes our HSLDA, cover school cost, zoo and science museum membership. Taking those off would bring the cost down to about $800, but still a lot of that is art and craft items, science experiment supplies, field trips and such. 

I have used the same math text for all four of mine, so for the workbook stages I have purchased extra workbooks and test books. I have also used much of the same science and history, so generally used the same books (although many were not textbooks) there. Much of my curriculum costs are the supplemental stuff, like video's and living history books (biographies and stories) that are not easily found in the libraries.

Dawn


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Our annual budget runs between $1000-1500. However the majority of that is spent in books ... real books ... not textbooks. And I've got four children, so I expect somewhat that the costs will go down in future years as we've built up more of a stockpile.

Every time I feel bad about shelling out that much money on this, my wife points me to the following website:

http://thelatinschool.org/Tuition.html

That makes me feel better about it. Plus I get to see my kids all day.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Our annual budget runs between $1000-1500. However the majority of that is spent in books ... real books ... not textbooks. And I've got four children, so I expect somewhat that the costs will go down in future years as we've built up more of a stockpile.
> 
> Every time I feel bad about shelling out that much money on this, my wife points me to the following website:
> 
> ...


That sounds about right for us, too.

Cindyc.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Yes -- about $1500 a year here. When we lived in Alberta, and received funding, ($1400 a year to homeschool our two boys) it wasn't that hard to spend it  Now, of course, we have no funding in Manitoba, but we're happy with that, as I already have most of what we need to homeschool right through, and our lifestyle here more than makes up for it. Alberta is pretty expensive. 

We are big on books (real books, not throw-away kids garbage books), and my boys read avidly from the library that DH and I have built up over the years. DS14 has discovered a love of Shakespeare, DS12 prefers things like Arthur Conan Doyle and Robert Louis Stevenson. 

I admit to an addiction to Amazon -- I order probably fifty or more books a year through them. Books, to me, are an investment. :shrug:


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Really depends on the student. 

A friend of mine who HS's her two sons, both in HS. One wants to start a building/contracting business the other wants to go into bio/science. The first curr. is and was much less expensive. Almost neg. The second needed specialzed matterials and internet classes through college extension. Then went on to do a running start type program through the college. He is now a very succesfull scientist in his field. On the other hand the contracting business....concret, has done much better $$$$. Both are happy. 

Ask your teen Son what he would like to study along with the esentials. Build the curr. around that.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Probably about 800.00 on both kids per year..but then we take vacations and visit lots of places and I don't really include that...


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

It really depends on the child, your teaching style, state laws, whether you want a programed/packaged curriculum, or wish to take the best from a variety of different sources, whether you'll accept used books, will be re-selling your books, need an umbrella school/personal advisor, etc.

As you can see already, you can do it for literally free or up to thousands. If your looking toward a programmed/packaged curriculum, they generally are in the $1,000 - $2,000 range. 

Using Ebay/Half.com/Christianbooks.com for textbooks/workwooks; re-selling last years materials; internet subscriptions, free worksheets, teaching info, etc; homeschool discounts; etc., my child is in 7th grade and I only spend about $200 a year.

I also did get an excellent grade microscope for $200 (plus another $50 for chemicals/slides/etc.) through a homeschool discount; but it will last through college - and that's only a one time expense. 

Our current curriculum currently includes: Latin/Greek, Algebra, Biology, American History/Inventors, Creative Writing, Real Life Math (exercises in using math in a real-world practical basis), Library/Reference/Research Skills, Manhood, Woodworking, Bible, Reading Comprehension, Sewing, Grammar, Vocabulary, and Spelling.

I'm currently working on another book that will be on this topic. Comparing different teaching styles and needs and how to cut your homeschool budget down to a minimum using different resources that are available for much less. With the economy going downhill, so many are going to be forced to eliminate expenses, and this book will help in not having our children's education suffer.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Still learning, please clean out your PM's, I cannot reply to your question via PM as your box is full.

Dawn


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

halfpint said:


> Still learning, please clean out your PM's, I cannot reply to your question via PM as your box is full.
> 
> Dawn



Sorry Dawn! 

Oops, I cleaned out my PM box just now. My internet was down today so I'm just now checking in here. 

~Ashley


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

We use a unit study, one curriculum that covers grades K through 6 and you can get supplements for the higher grades. We use the same math curriculum for all the children so only need to buy the full curriculum for our oldest daughter and then workbooks for the others.

The major outlay for 4 of our 5 children who are school age is about $350 per year, and then whatever extra we need month to month which varies, sometimes there will be no extra costs for a month. We use our library a LOT and that keeps our costs lower.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

wow, to see how much people spend is down right shocking! sorry, but I have to be truthful here. at first, I thought, there is no way I have spent or ever could afford to spend hundreds of dollars a year on schooling, so I sat down and thought really hard about it.

the supplies, the books, xerox copies, etc. I would honestly have to say in 4 years of homeschooling, Ive spent no more than about 300$
that of course doesn't factor in gasoline to go places, or fees for soccer, which are about 100$ a year total with shoes and uniforms. the cost for 4-H is pocket change, and she paid the fees to join Jobs Daughters herself.

I rely heavily on our library system, and borrowing from others. I think Ive only actually purchased 8 books total. only 3 were new, and one cost only 23 cents. when I get curriculum from someone, I have the binding cut off, then 3 hole punch and insert into a binder. I copy the pages, and dont touch the original.

I suspect, as she approaches the upper grades, things will cost more, but not if I can help it!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> wow, to see how much people spend is down right shocking! sorry, but I have to be truthful here. at first, I thought, there is no way I have spent or ever could afford to spend hundreds of dollars a year on schooling, so I sat down and thought really hard about it.
> 
> the supplies, the books, xerox copies, etc. I would honestly have to say in 4 years of homeschooling, Ive spent no more than about 300$
> that of course doesn't factor in gasoline to go places, or fees for soccer, which are about 100$ a year total with shoes and uniforms. the cost for 4-H is pocket change, and she paid the fees to join Jobs Daughters herself.
> ...


I hope I am wrong, but I detect a touch of superiority in your post about those of us that spend more to educate our children. I do look for bargains, but don't fault those that spend more either. I would love to be able to just buy a boxed curriculum. I can't. But I don't fool myself thinking that the dollars I spend are all it is costing to educate my child. If someone spends $1500 or more for a family of 3 a year and buys all new, they bare the entire cost of educating their child. If I buy their curriculum left overs for $500, I cannot honestly say it only cost $500 to educate my child. If you were to take the three children I am educating for $500, + the three they educated for $1500, the total cost would be $1500. Divide that by the six children receiving an education from those books and you have about $250 per student to educate 6 students. Or put another way, they picked up $250 of my cost and were probably glad to do it. I am not saying this is wrong, I am grateful to those willing to do this as it has really helped us.

It also means that I try to help others down line from me. I have lent my material to people that couldn't not purchase their own. But it did still cost, perhaps they didn't have the cost, but the education of their child still cost a certain amount of money, just as it cost those who purchased new that I bought from them.

For example, I use BiblioPlan for Families for history. I needed Year 2 last year. My Sil needed Year 3. I purchased Year 3 also, let her use it for a year and am now using it for my children. She could say she didn't spend money on the history, however, someone did. Therefore, the cost of her child's history was still $75 for the set ($37.50 each family). She didn't have to pay that, but it still had to be paid. 

Another point, I have to purchase a library card, and even if I didn't have to purchase it, people who use the library are using a service that must be paid for by someone. Yes, you can do free or low cost curriculum, but no matter what you spend or don't spend there are costs involved to someone. 

Another example, An Old Fashioned Education, if you do their whole program (which they willing provide free of charge) it still costs the person who set up the website, the links cost the people who maintain those websites and it costs you to provide the INTERNET service to retrieve those pages and for ink & paper to print them, so even that "free" curriculum is not really free. 

I think it is great that people CAN home school for low or no cost, but don't think it is not because it doesn't cost someone and don't be shocked at those who are willing and do pay the higher prices, they make the free, low cost, and used possible for us. Education costs money, if you can afford to spend it, fine, if you can't, isn't it wonderful that there are people/organizations willing to help you do it for little or no cost? 

:soap: Climbing down now.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I applaud anyone who can deliver a superior education to their kids and save money while doing it -- I just don't happen to be one of those people.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Tracy, thank you for the applause 

Cheryl, I'm similar to you in how hard I work to get bargains for the books and materials we need for our homeschool (I'm just not quite as organized, LOL!) We use Weaver and I found a fantastic deal on a couple of the volumes (you use one volume per year) that were about to be replaced with newer versions, so I bought all I could afford at that time.

We also have a "Friends of the library" store that is open weekends and Wednesdays where they sell old library books and books people donate. We usually buy about two boxes full of really good books for around $20 each time we visit. We have found various classics, two volumes that contain the entire works of Shakespeare, etc. I even found a Robert Louis Stevenson there once. Our family loves that place!

I think if I sat down and added it all up, with the extras we buy after the initial outlay, we probably spend about $650 to $800 a year.

I'm surprised to hear that you have to pay for a library card, how much do you have to pay if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

WildernesFamily said:


> I'm surprised to hear that you have to pay for a library card, how much do you have to pay if you don't mind my asking?


$70 a year. I could go to my county seat for free, but that is 20 miles the opposite direction, and 40 mile round trip for books every two weeks adds up, too ($208) and since we would only go that way for books, $70 is a better deal for us.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Cheryl in SD said:


> $70 a year. I could go to my county seat for free, but that is 20 miles the opposite direction, and 40 mile round trip for books every two weeks adds up, too ($208) and since we would only go that way for books, $70 is a better deal for us.



Wow, that makes me remember to count the blessing of free library cards for my whole family! Although in all honesty I would rather be out in the country and have to pay for a library card


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I dont think I am superior becasue I am poor. I just had no idea people were spending that much. Its not a matter of being willing for me, its a matter of being able. Trips to the zoo, and museum and packaged curricullums are great and all, but way out of my budget. We are a one income family. the first year I homeschooled, I was making 135$ a week flat. we are much better off now, but still way poor.

I do realize that someone somewhere bears the brunt of the full cost, but the question wasnt whats the value of your materials, it was how much do you spend.
I am thankful to God for all the free, and low cost stuff we have recieved from people. and for the indianapolis library system, and the generosity of peoples time. without it, we'd be nowhere.

the indianapolis library system does book sales every other month, and they usually have several hundred thousand each time. 3 times a year they do 5$ a bag sales. 5$ for each paper bag filled to the rim. we have gone several times, and found materials. thats where we got our saxon math texts.


----------



## country_wife (Sep 24, 2004)

We HS our two DD's (16 and 10). I spend, well, hardly anything. Most of my $$ goes toward new ink cartridges for my printer (it won't take refills  ) and printer paper. We get a lot of stuff online that we print out. I will sometimes pick up a workbook if I see a good one, and I have a huge collection of textbooks that I've picked up over the years from thrift shops and garage sales. However, the majority of our curriculum gets covered by library materials. We get educational games, videos, and of course books (we have about 75 books checked out right now).

I use this link as a guide to make sure I don't forget anything, but for the most part our studies are interest driven.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I dont think I am superior because I am poor. I just had no idea people were spending that much.



Then I was wrong, as I began my post, and I apologize since I misread you. I am glad. I have met several people who don't understand that free does cost someone and that was my point. 

Also, (do we have a little hand on hips, finger shaking smilie?) I want to tell you something important, and I am pretty sure I am old enough to be your mum, so listen up.  You are not poor, you might not have a lot of money but anyone that is able to thrive on one income, raise great children and give your children a good education regardless of money spent is rich in more ways than one. We are a one income family also. We (you and I) made a choice to put raising kids first and that limits our cash, but it doesn't limit our love or potential or every day paybacks no one else gets to see. Our choice does make us rich beyond measure. I am glad to meet you here.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

you are probably right about the 'not poor' thing. we have an embarrasing riches of 2 pianos, more than 30 animals, over 2000 books, and never less than 2 gallons of milk or 6 dozen eggs in the fridge, but nary 2 cents to rub together. kindof makes me laugh sometimes. but I also smile to know that my 12 year old doesnt have to struggle with horrid social issues, whether or not to 'meet' a boy in the janitors closet, or if her shorts are tight enough to fit in.

I do work my poor little hinny off to give my daughter the best I can, even though I suck financially. we are a breed apart. :bow:


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

country_wife said:


> We HS our two DD's (16 and 10). I spend, well, hardly anything. Most of my $$ goes toward new ink cartridges for my printer (it won't take refills  ) and printer paper. We get a lot of stuff online that we print out. I will sometimes pick up a workbook if I see a good one, and I have a huge collection of textbooks that I've picked up over the years from thrift shops and garage sales. However, the majority of our curriculum gets covered by library materials. We get educational games, videos, and of course books (we have about 75 books checked out right now).
> 
> I use this link as a guide to make sure I don't forget anything, but for the most part our studies are interest driven.


WOW that is a great link! Thanks!
Cindyc.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

This has been a great discussion. It's a good reminder of how many different ways there are to educate our children. To me, it's one of the greatest things about homeschooling - there's no one-size-fits-all.


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

My dh makes a living wage less child support so we have very little left. I buy used curriculum and look for books at gargage sales, thrift stores, library sales, ebay.......It can be done on very little you must be creative. I would LOVE to be able to just open the catalog and pick and choose but that's not possible. God is good to provide.......just know it CAN be done.

Blessings...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Heh. As for spending too much money, well, I'm blessed with a ridiculous amount of salary now for what I consider very little (and easy) work, but it hasn't always been that way nor do I think it always will be. My family financials fluctuate pretty widely over a 10 year span and probably always will. We try to live simply regardless of whatever our present income may be.

That said, if I suddenly discovered tomorrow I was a long lost heir to the Ted Turner legacy ... I'd STILL be too poor to buy every book I want.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have two kids (ages 6 and 10). I spend $400-500/yr on both, mostly on the oldest. I don't buy much curriculum until 3rd/4th grade. What she is using now, he will be able to use as well. We use Rod and Staff for History, Science, Bible, Reading, and Phonics; and Saxon for Math. They share Science and History books, and we also add in unit studies, biographies, fun experiments that I come across (for free) to round it out. I incorporate Spelling/English/Language Arts type material into unit studies that I write myself to go along with their "book of the week"....I have actually been toying with the idea of moving to this more "interest led" approach for everything but math next year. Finally, I combine Penmanship and Bible memory by having them write their memory verse every day. We also visit state parks, and take advantage of Homeschool Days at the Capitol, museums, zoo, etc. to keep field trip costs to a minimum.

Honestly, I prefer to spend the $$$ on life experiences (trips, acquiring and FEEDING new animals, gardening, learning new hobbies, etc) than on textbooks. I think they will learn more in the long run that way. Even if you choose to go entirely textbook...you can find things secondhand, on ebay, barter boards, even local thrift stores! Good luck and welcome to the wonderful world of homeschooling!

Rachael


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

OH, it might also be worth mentioning that this is actually a good time to buy new curriculum. Most distributors have "early bird" sales b/w now and March, as most orders fall b/w April and July. I know Rod and Staff should be having a sale soon (if they aren't already) and sometime around now is when Rainbow Resource usually does DEEP discounts on Saxon. Don't know if anyone else uses it, but I LOVE Rainbow Resource. They almost always have the cheapest prices on NEW hs materials....and have a whole TON of books. Hope this helps.

Rachael


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you to everyone who took the time to reply to my post. It was good to see how others do it -- and to know that there is no right or wrong way on getting our homeschool curriculum. 

I ended up buying a new math & language arts curriculum for my 3rd grader. My younger daughter (pre-k/k now) should be able to use it when she's ready and I will just buy the new workbooks for her. I am winging everything else by using workbooks I've saved over time; the internet; the library; and a small homeschool group at our church too. He loves reading so I'm trying to use that to my benefit too.

We're on day 2 and it's nice to have him here at home with us. 

Have a great day everyone!
Ashley


----------



## myhorsejack (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello all,
We have 5 children, 2 of which are at the same learning level so 4 "grades" in our home classroom. And yes we are blessed to have a classroom. It is a HUGE blessing to be able to work on a project and not have to clean it off to eat lunch.  
But back to the question. I think we have spent about $1000 this year. But in the past it has been less than $500 for sure. This year has been the exception simply because we have been blessed with some extra income for my dh so we have bought some things for our classroom and other supplies I have not had the luxury of in the past. 

We are also a one income family so I have to set money aside. 

We have gotten so we really like the AO lifepacs which are about 4o/ subject per year. We use these for language arts, history/geography, and science for the older kids. We all like them very much. Other subjects are a range of companies.

Christina


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

In our earlier grades (1-4) we did not spend much at all. The library was used extensively and I might have spent 200 per year on 2 children including supplies. This last 2 years I have spent more in curriculum, probably about $500 per year for both children plus we bought each a laptop. Use of computers and technology is very important in our household. I expect to purchase some bigger ticket science items next year like a good quality microscope. I do buy 90% of our curriculum new now and I used to purchase a lot used. I just don't have the time to spend searching out everything used and then paying all the extra shipping buying a few things here and there. I now make 1 large purchase for the beginning of the year (from Rainbow) and then another smaller one to jazz things up mid year. I usually recoup about 30 -40% of my costs when I resell.
My big BUT is all the other things I spend $ on that I consider part of their education. Piano lessons $1500/yr, (plus the piano purchase a few years ago), basketball 150/yr, 4H - dues are not a lot but project costs can vary and like others vacation or family outings that are educational.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Our son is doing kindergarten this year, so it has been very inexpensive. I've bought a few little activity books, but most of his learning comes from life and fun stuff we do every day. I've probably spent less than $10.00 so far.


----------

